# Disney keeps making the right moves: Naruto Shippuden on Disney XD



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 11, 2009)

> Naruto Shippuden, the sequel series to the 2002-2007 hit anime action series Naruto, is surprisingly not airing on Cartoon Network, but on competitor Disney XD. The series will begin airing next month. To quote Tracy McAndrew, the director of acquisitions and co-productions for Disney-ABC Cable Networks Group: "Disney XD is a growing destination for our key demographic, boys 6-14, and we're looking forward to bringing the adventures of 'Naruto Shippuden' to our lineup."



Karin


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 11, 2009)

I say they should have acquired Funimation's One Piece dub as well.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 11, 2009)

Dubs were fucked up and censored already, can't wait to see what Disney XD will do with the series. Maybe they'll censor the throwing stars and replace them with flowers.


----------



## ZigZag (Sep 11, 2009)

Speaking of Viral, anybody seen this yet?


...........


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 11, 2009)

That's not a right move- _Shippuden_ is awful. The manga is flawed but by God it is better than the anime. 

Part 1 _Naruto_ was a classic- anime and manga- but _Shippuden_ moves at the pace of a snail on tranquilisers; plays the same music over and over and over and over and over and over again; and while the animation is not terrible it is still a step down, a lazier version compared to the first part which had moments bordering on Art. The fillers were better than _Shippuden._

Unless they are going to do some serious editing- to the point where they merge entire episodes because so much repetition has been cut out- I don't see this being a success.


----------



## Soda (Sep 11, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> That's not a right move- *Shippuden is awful.* The manga is flawed but by God it is better than the anime.
> 
> Part 1 _Naruto_ was a classic- anime and manga- but _Shippuden_ moves at the pace of a snail on tranquilisers; plays the same music over and over and over and over and over and over again; and while the animation is not terrible it is still a step down, a lazier version compared to the first part which had moments bordering on Art. *The fillers were better than Shippuden.*
> 
> Unless they are going to do some serious editing- to the point where they merge entire episodes because so much repetition has been cut out- I don't see this being a success.



Go kill yourself, Senior 

I'm dissapointed that it's gonna be on a shitty channel like Disney XD. I don't even have that channel.

Cartoon Network can be so stupid sometimes.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 11, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Dubs were fucked up and censored already, can't wait to see what Disney XD will do with the series. Maybe they'll censor the throwing stars and replace them with flowers.



The dub wasn't censored much  . . .


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2009)

Disney is just making money, this isn't a good move for true fans.


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 11, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Disney is just making money, this isn't a good move for true fans.



Pretty much this. Disney saw a big franchise that would attract a large fanbase and swooped in. CN censorship was already pretty bad, but Disney is worse. I would have much preferred to see CN take it and pawn it off to Adult Swim. 

Should be amusing.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2009)

> this isn't a good move for true fans.



Shippuden is a "true" fans worst nightmare.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah...it's nothing new that people bitch about sequels.  While running, it always happens, no matter how much better they are.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2009)

Milky said:


> Pretty much this. Disney saw a big franchise that would attract a large fanbase and swooped in. *CN censorship was already pretty bad*, but Disney is worse. I would have much preferred to see CN take it and pawn it off to Adult Swim.
> 
> Should be amusing.



Seriously....? Seriously!?!? Seriously...? 

Anyway, I agree with Joker. If they're picking up random stuff, they may as well grab OP. The theme of the show will pick up a fan-base easy, and it's not like anyone else is willing the pick it up for some reason.

@Kenneth: No disrespect... but I really can't decipher what you just said. Elaborate?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 11, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The dub wasn't censored much  . . .



Seriously. The only thing they'd need to really censor in Shippuden is Sai's dick obsession. Not to mention XD is targetted for kids older than the regular Disney channel, so hell, they may not tone down the blood too much.


----------



## Soda (Sep 11, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Seriously. *The only thing they'd need to really censor in Shippuden is Sai's dick obsession.* Not to mention XD is targetted for kids older than the regular Disney channel, so hell, they may not tone down the blood too much.



hello hidan


----------



## Butcher (Sep 11, 2009)

Shit,what next?Are they going to get One Piece on there,and butcher it up even more?They are going to seriously fuck up on Hidan.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 11, 2009)

Soda said:


> hello hidan



What about him would they really need to censor? Like I said they'd probally keep blood, and they can work around the religion thing.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't know about any bad edits made by Disney but considering how much hate I have for the english anime and the english manga yeah......I'm not gonna like


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 11, 2009)

I wish Walt Disney would just rise from his cryogenic ice grave and kill all of these fucking stupid ass employees that his predecessors have hired.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 11, 2009)

Smart move by Disney, no doubt. Im not anticipating the debut, because I dont like the shipudden anime too much, by I like Disney XD. It's a good cartoon chanel, tons of marvel/dc cartoons from back in the day.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 11, 2009)

Panic said:


> I wish Walt Disney would just rise from his cryogenic ice grave and kill all of these *fucking stupid ass employees that his predecessors have hired*.



In less than a month they buy one of the top two comic book companies in the world and get the English dub rights to arguably the most popular anime in America. 

What a bunch of retards


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2009)

Panic said:


> I wish Walt Disney would just rise from his cryogenic ice grave and kill all of these fucking stupid ass employees that his predecessors have hired.



I agree I liked his anti-jew messages and classic cartoons 

But sadly as long as there are jews there will not be no Walt Disney


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 11, 2009)

Soda said:


> hello hidan



Disney XD has no problem showing blood .


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 13, 2009)

Another reason to watch this channel. Already enjoy watching the old X-Men series, Batman, Superman, Jackie Chan, X-Men Revolution, etc. they can got on there.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Sep 13, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Disney XD has no problem showing blood .



How do you know? None of the shows already on there have shown blood.


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 13, 2009)

Only a matter of time until they buy the movie rights.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 13, 2009)

wow paranoid much?


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 13, 2009)

Meh. I stopped caring about what they did with the Naruto dub long ago. Maybe bringing Shippuden on XD will give us another Cody Porter incident.


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2009)

eh well at least all the other kids who dont watch the subs wil enjoy this. and most likely pee their pants


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 13, 2009)

SurgeV1™ said:


> How do you know? None of the shows already on there have shown blood.



Disney has no problem showing Miyazaki movies on their networks.


----------

